# شقق للبيع في الشارقة أقساط بدون دفعة أولية



## مدام ششريهان (2 يوليو 2020)

مشروع جزيرة مريم– الشارقة

بدفعات شهرية ابتداء من 2500 درهم وخيارات الدفع بدون دفعة أولى أو أقساط ما بعد الاستلام يمكنك التملك والاستثمار على البحر في الشارقة





تعتبر الجزيرة أكبر المشاريع الثلاثة من حيث القيمة والمساحة، وهو مشروع متعدد الاستخدامات تصل تكلفته التطويرية إلى 2.4 مليار درهم، وتمتد الجزيرة على نحو 460 ألف متر مربع، تم تخصيص 310 آلاف متر مربع منها للبناء.

وتمثل «جزيرة مريم» الواقعة في بحيرة الممزر مشروعاً رئيساً تم تصميمه ليكون مدينة مصغرة ضمن مدينة الشارقة، إذ تضم واجهة مائية تتوسط المرافق السكنية والتجارية للمدينة، توفر إطلالات مباشرة على بحيرتي الممزر والخان، بالإضافة إلى أفق مدينة الشارقة. وتحتضن الجزيرة عدداً من القرى المصممة بأسلوب فريد وعصري، وتقدم باقة متميزة من الفرص والعروض للإقامة، وقضاء العطلات، والاستمتاع بالحياة الاجتماعية والأعمال، إلى جانب القيام بالأنشطة المجتمعية اليومية رفقة العائلة والأصدقاء، من خلال المجمعات التجارية والسكنية، ومجموعة المطاعم والمقاهي، والمحال التجارية والمرافق الترفيهية ومرسى السفن، والمتنزهات الخضراء.



يمكنك الاتصال على الرقم التالي لمزيد من التفاصيل : 00971507759128

او يمكنك الضغط هنا للتواصل مباشرة واتس اب: https://wa.me/971507759128

بالشراكة مع شركة ايجل هيلز للتطوير العقاري 
وشروق ( هيئة الشارقة للاستثمار والتطوير )

https://aqaridubai.com/property/hotels-luxury-isle-mary-men-eagle-hills/ 

#الشارقة #الامارات #عقار #عقارات #استثمار #سكن #جزيرة_مريم #ايجل_هيلز #شروق #مارينا_الشارقة​


----------

